

Quoterio: for those who save quotes into a text file - elrodeo

I've built this small app (http://quoterio.com/) for those crazy people who like me still save their favorite quotes into a text file.<p>The app is free and all inserted quotes become public, so we all can profit from inserting our quotes into the DB.<p>Thanks for all kinds of criticism in advance.<p>PS: I know there are alternatives, but I also have used it as a chance to learn Sinatra (the app is deployed on Heroku).
======
inshane
I like it. I am one of those crazy people as well and have been kicking around
the idea of making something like this. I keep quotes in a google doc and I
have a ton of them so I'd love the ability to import a list of many quotes
from a text file. Also would like the ability to edit quotes after I submit
them. I included the quotation marks in my quote so the result has \" in it.

A couple of other notes: the export link seems to be broken, and when I click
on the star the quote disappears. Using Chrome on OS X.

~~~
elrodeo
Thanks for your feedback!

I have thougth about automatic import, but this requires all imported quotes
to be in one uniform format, doesn't it? And to adjust the existing quotes
would require a manual work which might be as hard as just adding the quotes
one by one to quoterio?

I also have though about editing, but didn't like the idea because since your
quote might be added by many users it would not be good, if your changes would
affect all of them right? So in this cases I should duplicate the quote object
for every user... But maybe I can let users edit quotes as long as they are
not favorited by others... Thanks for this point. Until now you can just
unmark the quote and create a new one, I'll take care about the rest.

> the export link seems to be broken

I'm quite sure it is broken by the quotation marks in your imported quote :)
Thank you as well, I'll fix it.

> and when I click on the star the quote disappears.

That's true, because if you click on the gray star on your 'home' page, you
unmark a quote and it disappears. This is a good point and makes it clear,
that this behaviour is not obvious at all. Thanks for this. My idea was, that
all you can do on the site is mark or unmark quotes. All marked quotes appear
in "My quotations". All unmarked disappears. All inserted quotes are
automatically marked as favorites. Probably, I have to rethink this.

------
cstrouse
Are you going to make the code available? I love reading other people's
sinatra code.

------
taphangum
clickable: <http://quoterio.com>

